# AWZ am 28.09.2009 - bitte aufnehmen !



## Rainer Wenger (28 Sep. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

es würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn heute irgendjemand "Alles was zählt" um 19:05 Uhr auf RTL aufnehmen und bitte anschließend auch noch ein paar Caps online stellen könnte. Die Vorschau versprach ja schon so einiges... 

Leider funzt mein DVD-Recorder gerade nicht, sonst würde ich es selbst aufnehmen. Daher hoffe ich sehr, dass mir jemand freundlicherweise helfen kann.

Vielen Dank schon einmal. 

Gruß,
Rainer Wenger.


----------



## SabberOpi (28 Sep. 2009)

Uih Requests sind erst ab 20 Beiträgen erlaubt! Du hast erst 19! Jetzt wirst du gehangen, geteert und gefedert und anschließend mit Betonschuhen versenkt  Oder du schreibst noch fix einen oder auch zwei oder vier oder fünf Beiträge


----------



## Rainer Wenger (28 Sep. 2009)

Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht... heute Nachmittag standen bei mir noch 22 Beiträge, und jetzt plötzlich nur noch 19? Von mir wurde aber kein einziger Beitrag gelöscht... :/


----------



## saviola (28 Sep. 2009)

hast nicht wirklich was verpasst.


----------



## Buterfly (29 Sep. 2009)

Rainer Wenger schrieb:


> Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht... heute Nachmittag standen bei mir noch 22 Beiträge, und jetzt plötzlich nur noch 19? Von mir wurde aber kein einziger Beitrag gelöscht... :/



20 geschriebene Beiträge + 8 erstellte Themen = 28 Beiträge insgesamt. Reicht locker  Mal schaun vielleicht kommen noch Caps dazu.


----------



## SabberOpi (30 Sep. 2009)

achso kleiner Tipp, AWZ gibts kostenlos auf RTL-Now


----------



## Rainer Wenger (30 Sep. 2009)

SabberOpi schrieb:


> achso kleiner Tipp, AWZ gibts kostenlos auf RTL-Now



Naja, damit hast du zwar recht, aber bedauerlicherweise besitze ich nicht die beste Internetverbindung. Und mit Caps wird das auf der Seite da wohl erst recht nichts...


----------



## SabberOpi (1 Okt. 2009)

Ich hab die Folge und werde später caps machen 

Edit: hab mal fix durch gezwitscht, was soll an der Folge so besonders sein?


----------



## Rainer Wenger (1 Okt. 2009)

SabberOpi schrieb:


> ...was soll an der Folge so besonders sein?


An der Folge war an sich nichts besonderes (wie immer eben), aber vom Igor gab es ja dieses mal sogar vollen Körpereinsatz...


----------

